# ISPConfig 3 Mail.Err



## masterkey (11. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Leute kann mir jemand bei dieser Fehlermeldung heiter helfen. 

mail.err

```
Feb 11 04:10:47 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7516]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:47 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7519]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:49 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7172]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:52 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7528]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:52 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7529]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:53 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7530]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:54 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7531]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:54 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7532]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:10:56 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7533]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:05 v52-151 postfix/error[7536]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:07 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7535]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:08 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7454]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:10 v52-151 postfix/error[7537]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:10 v52-151 postfix/error[7538]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:10 v52-151 postfix/error[7546]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:10 v52-151 postfix/error[7540]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:10 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7525]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:12 v52-151 postfix/qmgr[17478]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:13 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7457]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:21 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7526]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 04:11:23 v52-151 postfix/smtp[7534]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:34 v52-151 postfix/smtp[26643]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:36 v52-151 postfix/error[28525]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:38 v52-151 amavis[28544]: (28544-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 244, line 5.
Feb 11 11:01:38 v52-151 amavis[28542]: (28542-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 244, line 5.
Feb 11 11:01:38 v52-151 postfix/smtp[27428]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:38 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28507]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[26645]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28341]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[23504]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[26641]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28339]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[25108]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28344]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28348]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:43 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28350]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:44 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28360]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:44 v52-151 postfix/smtp[25096]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:44 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28371]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:44 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28364]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:01:45 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28368]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:16 v52-151 postfix/smtp[10660]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:17 v52-151 postfix/smtp[10687]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:17 v52-151 postfix/error[11264]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:17 v52-151 postfix/error[11675]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:17 v52-151 postfix/flush[11676]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:17 v52-151 postfix/flush[11677]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:18 v52-151 postfix/flush[11678]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 11 11:57:18 v52-151 postfix/qmgr[7551]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
Grüße Masterkey


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob das Passwort des Datenbankusers "ispconfig" geändert wurde. Lade mal ispconfig 3.0.1.6 runter, ruf das update.php script auf und wähle yes wenn er fragt ob die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## masterkey (12. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, das mit dem update scheint funktioniert zu haben, ich habe seit heute Morgen keinen Fehler mehr im mail.err Protokoll.
Auch wenn mir unklar ist, wie sich das Passwort geändert haben soll.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist das in meiner Mailwarteschlange Unmengen Mails "hängen" manchmal über 1500 St. ist das normal oder habe ich da irgendwo ein relay Problem? 
Habe mal noch den Mail.warn angehängt der ist auch voll mit Einträgen mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.



```
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Feb 12 18:32:58 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10083]: warning: 84.26.161.234: address not listed for hostname cp1130140-a.roose1.nb.home.nl[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:33:19 v52-151 postfix/smtp[9602]: warning: no MX host for submitabid.com has a valid address record[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:34:33 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10083]: warning: 79.167.32.43: address not listed for hostname ppp079167032043.dsl.hol.gr[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:45:23 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10169]: warning: 187.9.95.2: address not listed for hostname 187-9-95-2.customer.tdatabrasil.net.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:46:22 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10169]: warning: 200.101.77.84: address not listed for hostname 200-101-77-84.bsace705.e.brasiltelecom.net.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:49:00 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10359]: warning: 201.19.212.76: address not listed for hostname 20119212076.user.veloxzone.com.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:53:37 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10359]: warning: 187.10.153.158: address not listed for hostname 187-10-153-158.dsl.telesp.net.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:55:05 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10359]: warning: 71.89.107.141: address not listed for hostname 71-89-107-141.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 18:58:04 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10359]: warning: 190.55.142.181: address not listed for hostname cpe-181.142.55.190.in-addr.arpa[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:06:24 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10816]: warning: 59.160.187.246: address not listed for hostname 59.160.187.246.static.vsnl.net.in[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:11:46 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10816]: warning: 190.186.120.178: address not listed for hostname dynamic-ip-adsl-190.186.120.178.cotas.com.bo[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:13:07 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[10816]: warning: 189.6.25.108: address not listed for hostname bd06196c.virtua.com.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:17:26 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11499]: warning: 113.190.138.151: address not listed for hostname localhost[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:18:37 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11499]: warning: 190.178.167.58: address not listed for hostname 190-178-167-58.speedy.com.ar[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:18:40 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11753]: warning: 189.116.131.205: address not listed for hostname 205.131.116.189.isp.timbrasil.com.br[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:22:40 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11753]: warning: 190.166.244.25: address not listed for hostname 25.244.166.190.f.sta.codetel.net.do[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:22:56 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11499]: warning: 200.70.58.98: address not listed for hostname host98.advance.com.ar[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:25:27 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11885]: warning: 59.160.187.246: address not listed for hostname 59.160.187.246.static.vsnl.net.in[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:25:58 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11885]: warning: 64.196.6.226: address not listed for hostname 64-196-6-226.ip.mcleodusa.net[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:28:10 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11940]: warning: 222.124.179.186: address not listed for hostname 186.subnet222-124-179.static.astinet.telkom.net.id[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:28:10 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11941]: warning: 58.187.57.141: address not listed for hostname adsl-dynamic-pool-xxx.fpt.vn[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:28:47 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11941]: warning: 113.190.163.160: address not listed for hostname localhost[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:32:20 v52-151 postfix/smtp[12020]: warning: no MX host for latitudeconcierge.com has a valid address record[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Feb 12 19:33:54 v52-151 postfix/smtpd[11941]: warning: 59.160.187.246: address not listed for hostname 59.160.187.246.static.vsnl.net.in[/COLOR][/FONT]
```


----------



## masterkey (14. Feb. 2010)

Habe mich zu früh gefreut fehler ist wieder da.


```
Feb 14 12:00:48 v52-151 postfix/smtp[25420]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:49 v52-151 postfix/flush[25909]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:49 v52-151 postfix/flush[25910]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:49 v52-151 postfix/flush[25911]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:53 v52-151 postfix/smtp[25369]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:54 v52-151 postfix/error[25704]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:00:55 v52-151 postfix/qmgr[31488]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 12:01:50 v52-151 postfix/flush[25929]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29141]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29140]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29130]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29145]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29146]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29148]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29131]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:31 v52-151 postfix/smtp[29136]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:32 v52-151 postfix/error[29219]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:32 v52-151 postfix/error[29220]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:32 v52-151 postfix/error[29221]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:33 v52-151 postfix/qmgr[25917]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:37 v52-151 amavis[29216]: (29216-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 244, line 5.
Feb 14 13:16:37 v52-151 postfix/smtp[28763]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:16:38 v52-151 postfix/flush[29225]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:29 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[24340]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:39 v52-151 postfix/flush[29236]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:39 v52-151 postfix/flush[29237]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:39 v52-151 postfix/flush[29238]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:39 v52-151 postfix/flush[29239]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:39 v52-151 postfix/flush[29240]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:40 v52-151 postfix/error[29218]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:40 v52-151 postfix/error[29241]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:40 v52-151 postfix/error[29243]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:17:41 v52-151 postfix/qmgr[29222]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Feb 14 13:18:19 v52-151 postfix/trivial-rewrite[29233]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2010)

Schau mal ob Di Dich mit dem "mysql" Kommando mit den Zugangsdaten die in der Datei 
/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf stehen in die mysql DB einloggen kannst, also mit:

mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p

und dann dem Passwort aus der mysql-virtual_domains.cf Datei.


----------



## masterkey (15. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

die Anmeldung habe ich eben getestet und geht mit den Daten aus /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf. Was ich noch anmerken muss, nach einem Neustart des Servers ist das Log erst ein paar Minuten / Tage sauber. Könnte es Vieleicht sein das der Server zu wenig Ressourcen hat?

Ich werde den Verbindungstest nochmal wiederholen sobald die Felermeldung wieder im log auf taucht.

Die einträge in der Mail.warn sind iO ?

Grüse Masterkey


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2010)

Die warnings sind unproblematisch, das sind nur domains für die es keine vollständigen DNS Records gibt.



> Könnte es Vieleicht sein das  der Server zu wenig Ressourcen hat?


Ist das ein vserver?


----------



## masterkey (16. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

ja es ist ein VServer.

Grüße Masterkey


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2010)

Dann versuch mal ein:

cat /proc/user_beancounters


----------



## masterkey (16. Feb. 2010)

Gibt es nicht.

cat: /proc/user_beancounters: No such file or directory

Masterkey


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2010)

Ok. Dann ist es zumindest kein OpenVZ vserver. Dann frag am besten mal bei Deinem Provider nach, ob irgendwelche Limits erreicht wurden.


----------



## Beme (18. Feb. 2010)

Hast Du Veränderungen an der Prozessanzahl von postfix/amavis vorgenommen?
Als ich die wegen Newsletterversand hochgeschraubt habe, waren bei großer Mailqueue nicht genügend freie Datenbankverbindungen da. Also was steht bei dir in der my.cnf als max_connections? Fehler im mysql-log?


----------

